

Ask HN: What happened to flutter? - sourabh86

There is this awesome app at flutterapp.com, I have been using this since some time now, but there have been no updates to it since they were acquired by Google. I thought now there might be frequent releases and many more supported gestures, but nope nothing! Anyone knows what happened?
======
dotcoma
This? ;-)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?f&v=BeLZCy-
_m3s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?f&v=BeLZCy-_m3s)

